

Deep C (2011) - pliny
http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/deep-c#

======
pliny
Previously on HN

2013, 237 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6596855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6596855)

